

Lessons from running a Code Club for Kids - edent
https://thelab.o2.com/2014/04/lessons-from-a-code-club/

======
namanyayg
While I started reading I was meh-ing to myself and thinking that it's nothing
special, but I love points 3 and 4, asking peers for help.

Those points quickly changed my perspective around. Learning this way is a
great idea, and it is quite beneficial (At least while learning coding in a
non-competitive environment).

Discussing about open source with kids and the ending 30 second presentation
times are great ideas as well.

